# Facebook push notifications



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I was getting these every time on MIUI and now that I'm back on cm7 I'm no longer getting them any ideas why or what's causing them not to come?


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

I've never gotten push notification, miui included.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I was getting them for every Facebook action reply comment message etc but since I went back to cm7 nothing


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

did u goto settings in the facebook app and turn them on?


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Money Mike said:


> I've never gotten push notification, miui included.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Same here, I've been on pretty much every rom for the DX for at least 30mins, Facebook push notifications have never worked for me. I use the app FriendCaster with it's gmail rig for notifications, but :/


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

"SyNiK4L said:


> did u goto settings in the facebook app and turn them on?


Yes nothing is different in settings between the roms o well it was nice while it lasted lol


----------



## TheJustPull (Jul 19, 2011)

Meh, Friendcaster does a pretty solid job of it, I don't really need instant notifcation when someone does something in my facebook. Shoot, I don't even use a twitter app anymore, I just the dolphin hd webzine version intstead. I trimd my following list down from 110 to 45 people.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

TheJustPull said:


> Meh, Friendcaster does a pretty solid job of it, I don't really need instant notifcation when someone does something in my facebook. Shoot, I don't even use a twitter app anymore, I just the dolphin hd webzine version intstead. I trimd my following list down from 110 to 45 people.


I like pretty much instant notifications(Forums included, note my sig lol), Friendcaster is an okay alternative, it could be improved though. Or Facebook could get it together & fix whatever the problem is for most people not receiving notifications.

Somebody on another thread said you can deactivate your account, then reactivate it & push notifications will work. You guys may have better luck with that, was a no go for me though.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> I like pretty much instant notifications(Forums included, note my sig lol), Friendcaster is an okay alternative, it could be improved though. Or Facebook could get it together & fix whatever the problem is for most people not receiving notifications.
> 
> Somebody on another thread said you can deactivate your account, then reactivate it & push notifications will work. You guys may have better luck with that, was a no go for me though.


ya facebook needs to get it together on that app. Always some kinda bs with it.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

I think it is just a terrible application made by the facebook team


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

"Jmoney4769 said:


> I think it is just a terrible application made by the facebook team


Agreed. It needs a makeover. And while they're at it, they should make a honeycomb app too.


----------

